# Nixon-Smiley Wild Hog Cook Off and Ranch Rodeo



## tshannon (Oct 16, 2012)

We it is that time of the year again for the 26th annual Nixon-Smiley Wild Hog cook off and Ranch Rodeo. Many of you have never heard of it before so I am posting to try to get a few more teams this year. It will be held Oct. 17th and 18th. Cook off turn in is saturday morning. I have attached the flyer. Or you can see it better on Face Book at Nixon-Smiley Livestock show. Here is what all we are doing:

Friday Evening

1. Cookers check in from 4 pm to 8 pm
2. We will be having a bull riding at 7 pm 
3. Margarita & Salsa Contest turn in at 8 pm
4. Dance to Los Tovares 8 pm to Midnight

Saturday

1. 8 am 5K Run/walk
2. 8 am Free Kid games
3. Turn in Times for cookers

- 9 am Dutch oven dessert
- 9:30 am Pork Ribs
- 10 am Port other than ribs
- 11 am Pinto Beans
- 11:30 am Chicken
- 12 noon Beef Brisket

4. 12:30 pm live Auction on donated goods
5. 1:30 pm Announcement of all cook-off divisions winners
6. 2 pm Pig races
7. 4 pm Ranch Rodeo
8. 9 pm - 1 am Dance Fool of the Trade 
9. Carnival Friday evening and Saturday

For more Cook off information call 

Cook off Roger 830-857-4724
Booths & Vendor Monica 830-463-2983 or Nathan 830-534-7704
Ranch Rodeo Dirk 830-210-422-7589
General info Tim 512-845-9627
or on Face Book Nixon-Smiley Livestock Show

This is a great family friendly event and cook off. Hope to see a few new faces this year.:texasflag


----------



## tshannon (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is the Flyer


----------

